# What picture did you wish you'd been able to capture?



## Bubba_1122 (Nov 11, 2012)

Went to get something out of my truck early this afternoon. Heard a commotion in my side yard as I walked out of the garage. 

When I walked from behind my wife's vehicle, was a very large hawk taking off from the ground with a 2 1/2 to 3' long (and very fat) snake. Didn't get a great look at the snake, but thought it was a rattlesnake. 

Was a beautiful sight. Bird was amazing. Not sure who was more startled - him or me. 

One of those moments that you'd give anything to have your camera with you. 

Anyone else want to share "the shot they wished they'd gotten"?


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 12, 2012)

just last night I was hunting with my son when I heard something coming up right behind us not 4-5 minutes after we settled in our ground blind.  I thought to myself- wow- we just got busted by a deer behind us since it was so loud.  I turned around to see what it was and was met by the sight of the biggest squirrel I have ever seen in my entire life.  It was the size of a small cat.  Not only was that interesting but literally the entire left side of his face was solid black.  It was the most unique squirrel I've ever seen (grey squirrel, not a fox squirrel) and by the time I got my camera out he had scurried off up a tree and was gone.
There are lots of times i look at something and think, man that would make a great picture, but don't have the camera.  Or, I see something that looks really great in real life (like maybe weak sunlight from a cloudy day breaking through and lighting the tree tops or something) but when you go to take a picture of it it does not show up all that remarkable.  I just tell myself those are special moments God just wants us to enjoy then and there only.


----------



## rip18 (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh, how many times have I thought that!  All too often, those fleeting visions are pushed out of my memory.  The most recent one is one of a shrike that was posing just like I would have wanted just BEFORE I was able to focus on him...


----------



## Hoss (Nov 12, 2012)

Yep, lots of times I've missed a great shot because I didn't have a camera with me.

Hoss


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jan 10, 2013)

Had another hawk incident today and wished I'd had a camera instead of a deer rifle. 

Sitting in a ground blind around 5:30 this afternoon looking out over 2 small fields. Heard a commotion and as I looked towards it a hawk was knocking another bird (I think a dove) to the ground and stood on it with it's feet holding it as the bird died (very loud and took a long time (seemed like 10 minutes but really probably about 5). 

Hawk started plucking and eating the bird before it actually stopped kicking and making noise. 

Hawk ate on the bird for probably 10 minutes. It flew off just before dark and I guess took the bird carcass with it - it wasn't on the ground when I walked by it headed to the truck. 

All this happened on the ground about 20-25 yards in front of the ground blind (I watched it through my binos). 

A very beautiful glimpse of the reality of nature. 

Man what I'd have given to have my 200 1.8 with a 1.4 TC on it on a monopod (I think I'd already have had a candidate for the 2013 version of my favorite pic of the year).


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 13, 2013)

> What picture did you wish you'd been able to capture?



"Earthrise"


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Jan 14, 2013)

I'll be happy if i will just set the cam to the best settings before I take the shot ! lol  Just last Friday ,Had a Hawk 3 feet away ,I stopped ,framed , took the shot ,He flew off 50 or so yards . So I chimped...........Thinking I had it set to (AV)  ,I didn't even look at settings.....It was on manual ,and I got a very dark ,unusable photo. I don't  get that close to RSHs too often..so I am still BUMBED !


----------



## rip18 (Jan 15, 2013)

THIS ONE!  AAAARRRRGGGHHHH!!!!!

Nikon D300s, Nikkor 400 mm, f/4, 1/640th second, ISO 200, tripod, fill flash, full frame.

P.S.  Anybody want to ID this duck by what you can see in this shot?  I'll be posting some "good" shots of these guys soon.


----------



## Havana Dude (Jan 15, 2013)

Black Bellied Whistling Duck?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 15, 2013)

Easy - an old Pentax K-1 - I was getting gas under the trestle on North Avenue here in Athens before going up in the mountains with a friend of mine and a train came across - the engineer saw me taking the picture leaned out the window with a big grin and a wave.  

"Took" more pics up on Brasstown Bald - later realized I had forgotten to load film into the camera...


----------



## rip18 (Jan 16, 2013)

Havana Dude said:


> Black Bellied Whistling Duck?



Yep!  Good job!





Man, what an album these missed shots would make!


----------



## pacecars (Jan 20, 2013)

Bigfoot. Black Panther. Elvis in a donut shop. A picture a few hours after graduation

The one time I did not have my camera in my truck I had to stop on a dirt road while a momma Bobcat went back and forth across the road carrying her 3 kittens in her mouth. She would tote one across and drop it behind a log and then go back across and get another one. She looked at me one time when she was in the middle of the road and then kept going.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 22, 2013)

This past Duckin trip out to arkansas, we had a duck down and it floated up against the ice dead, bout 10 min later a BIG  pretty redtail came down and lit right on top of it, we thought he was gonna have a good breakfast but he decided to change his menu i guess. I was neat to see that in person.


----------



## Havana Dude (Jan 22, 2013)

pacecars said:


> A picture a few hours after graduation



Hehe...........hehe


----------

